# Bluetooth software for LG Neon (GT365) phone



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Is there any Windows (XP or Vista) software available for managing contacts and/or transferring data files on an LG Neon cell phone using a Bluetooth connection? The carrier is AT&T and I can't find any information on the AT&T or LG electronics web sites. Google searches come up with others looking for the same thing or pages that discuss available software for other LG models and just happen to mention the Neon or GT365 on another part of the page.

My laptop running Windows Vista and the phone can find each other and establish a Bluetooth connection with no problem using a passcode number of my choosing. However, the Windows hardware device manager shows missing drivers for an unknown bluetooth device. Searching for a driver comes up empty. The phone did not come with any kind of software disc.

I am using a USB Bluetooth dongle on the laptop and it works with the Nokia software on the computer and my Nokia cell phone.


----------

